# Tank Crack?



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Well after a 3 year time on the East Coast, I've decided to come back. I took out my fish tanks and all of the sudden there is a crack near where I drilled an overflow hole, wonder if there is any fix for this at all. Have attached pictures... The 'crack' so to speak can not be felt on the inside nor the outside of the tank so don't even know if its a 'real crack'...

If there is no fix I might just sell it, so also open to offers lol. (55g)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I won't take a chance. A used 55g is too cheap to worth the trouble.


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I won't take a chance. A used 55g is too cheap to worth the trouble.


I agree. Just get another one & save your sanity.


----------

